# Propane injection..



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

Maybe my next toy! Very interesting product.

http://www.ford-diesel.com/contents/getitems.php3?DPP's Propane Kit
http://www.dieselperformanceproducts.com/home.html


----------



## bob (Dec 26, 1999)

Looks pretty good. $400 is very reasonable. I guess I know what's on your Christmas list!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Go for it,it helps keep EGT's in check too.Farmers have been runnin it for years to pull a couple gears higher when plowing or discing.PSD's have limited fuel pump capacity anyway.How long do you think your trans will last?


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

> _Originally posted by John DiMartino _
> *How long do you think your trans will last? *


Who knows? I use Amsoil synthetic fluid and have installed a Magnafine filter( http://www.emergingent.com/subpage1Magnefine.htm ), time will tell.


----------

